# dejar de depender de konqueror

## ensarman

holas. estaba instalando el kde en paquetes independientes para dejar usar algunos programas en KDE como el konqueror y Konsole, pero veo que ara instalar el kde-desktop tengo que instalar obligarotiame en el konqueror.

puedo dejar de depender del konqueror??? esque encontre que puedo tabajar bien con el secillo Midnight Commander y ya no lo uso, luego me di cuenta que puedo trabajar perfectamente con urxvt entonces ya no necesito a konsole.

----------

## esculapio

Podrias probar rox pero tiene que no está configurado y da trabajo ponerlo para ande porque hay que asociar todo, extensión a acción e icono. Es un avión, eso si.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> veo que ara instalar el kde-desktop tengo que instalar obligarotiame en el konqueror. 

 

konqueror está en el RDEPEND de kdesktop, así que me temo que tendrás que instalarlo.

Prueba con copiar el ebuild del kdesktop a tu overlay, eliminar la dependencia de konqueror y a ver si cuela ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   veo que ara instalar el kde-desktop tengo que instalar obligarotiame en el konqueror.  
> 
> konqueror está en el RDEPEND de kdesktop, así que me temo que tendrás que instalarlo.
> 
> Prueba con copiar el ebuild del kdesktop a tu overlay, eliminar la dependencia de konqueror y a ver si cuela ...
> ...

 

Eso puede que funcione. Ahora mismo no lo recuerdo porque hace tiempo que no destripo kde, pero muchas de las interdependencias son tan solo a nivel de interoperabilidad en runtime. Es decir, en realidad muchas de ellas no son necesarias para compilar. No creo que kdesktop necesite a konqueror para ser compilado, si así fuera, editando el ebuild podrías quitar la dependencia.

Ahora mi pregunta de rutina: ahora que prescindes de konsole y konqueror ¿de verdad necesitas kdesktop?

Si es por los iconos, hay cosas como idesk que te pueden valer, y además tendrías el mismo escritorio independientemente del window manager que escojas (por si luego decides que tampoco necesitas kwin  :Razz:  ).

----------

## gringo

si está en los RDEPEND entiendo que kdesktop necesita konqueror para poder ejecutarse adecuadamente, no ? ( o que al menos algunas funcionalidades simplemente no funcionarán ). Para la compilación no creo tampoco que requiera konqueror como dependencia, aunque yo de kde lo justo vaya ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si está en los RDEPEND entiendo que kdesktop necesita konqueror para poder ejecutarse adecuadamente, no ? ( o que al menos algunas funcionalidades simplemente no funcionarán ). Para la compilación no creo tampoco que requiera konqueror como dependencia, aunque yo de kde lo justo vaya ...
> 
> saluetes

 

Estrictamente hablando RDEPEND es lo que se necesita para ejecutarse. Sin embargo, RDEPEND no es algo muy definido, hay muchos sub-tipos de RDEPENDS por así decirlo. Muchos programas en RDEPEND solo son necesarios en runtime porque al activar tal o cual opción o tal o cual funcionalidad son necesarios para que el funcionamiento sea completo. No tengo ni idea de para qué puede usar konqueror kdesktop. Quizás sea cosa de algún kio-slave, quizás sea tan solo alguna funcionalidad marginal. El hecho de estar en RDEPEND no convierte la dependencia en algo crítico o que sea necesario para poder arrancar el programa.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Muchos programas en RDEPEND solo son necesarios en runtime porque al activar tal o cual opción o tal o cual funcionalidad son necesarios para que el funcionamiento sea completo.

 

esa era la idea que tenía, gracias por aclararlo. Y en programas del kde, lo que tú dices, como está todo tan "interconectado", igual en un uso cotidiano ni te enteras si no haces uso de todas las virguerías que tiene.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

gracias por las respuestas, 

asi que la unica forma de trabjar con esos ebuilds seria hacer tu propio overlay y trabajar asi???? :S me parece un tanto trabajoso y no valdria mucho la pena :S.

estaba viendo que con el KDE es mas amigable para que mi gente pueda entrar a mi PC, pero por ejemplo estaba usando el IceWM para el bajo consumo de memoria y con el IceWM uso el IconMGR que esta desarrollando un amigo para colocar el wallpaper y los iconos de escritorio.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> encontre que puedo tabajar bien con el secillo Midnight Commander y ya no lo uso, luego me di cuenta que puedo trabajar perfectamente con urxvt entonces ya no necesito a konsole.

 

También estoy en el proceso de abandonar KDE. También he empezado con Midnight Commander y urxvt (urxvtd/urxvtc). Estuve un buen rato con el IceWM, y me encantó el WindowMaker, antes de atreverme con la galaxia inabarcable del Fvwm. Pasé del kdm al xdm (aqui hay una imagen del xdm login screen con fvwm, conky y activando una interface de red), estoy en el proceso del kmail -> mutt, korganizer -> google calendar. Lo que no sé muy bien es con qué sustituir el kaddressbook. 

Por cierto, en el midnight commander, no encuentro la forma de darle a la tecla C-\ (que se encuentra en orden -> directorios favoritos).

Abrazos y ánimos con el proceso!

----------

## Cereza

 *mimosinnet wrote:*   

> estoy en el proceso del kmail -> mutt, korganizer -> google calendar. Lo que no sé muy bien es con qué sustituir el kaddressbook

 

Mutt es bastante complejo, quizas te guste más sylpheed o claws, en cuanto a kaddressboock, no uso nada parecido, así que no sabría decirte con seguiridad.

Saludos.

----------

